# Texas Ems Disqualification’s



## jpmart0000 (Jan 7, 2018)

I finished my EMT-basic in Texas at the end of this December.. i graduated in the top of my class, and i knocked out national registry the first try, but i am now waiting to hear back from DSHS about my license, and it’s really got me worried.. it’s now been 5 weeks since ive applied, and i still haven’t got anything in the mail regarding my license.. 
the main reason im worried is because im currently on deferred adjudication “probation” for a felony possession of marijuana.. the charge doesn’t show up as a conviction since im on deferred, and whenever I complete probation the charge will be expunged from my record.. 
but as of right now im still curious as to what’s going to happen, and how it’s going to affect me getting my license, soo I was hoping someone in this forum might know what to expect next..


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 7, 2018)

You should be ok. But your best bet would be to call Austin and ask them. DSHS actually isn't bad to deal with


----------



## TXmed (Jan 8, 2018)

DSHS takes forever


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 8, 2018)

TXmed said:


> DSHS takes forever


Especially this time of year and june


----------



## MarineMedic (Jan 10, 2018)

Hope you hear something soon. I graduated EMT Academy and did my NREMT the same week of December. I put in my cert for Texas and got it approved all in a week and a half.


----------



## nyislesfan42 (Jan 10, 2018)

I had an OWI (DUI in Texas I think) from 2004. DSHS took forever to get me approved. I had to call them after a month to make sure I would be ok'd. If I were you, I would call them and politely ask the status of your application. I just think it takes longer if you have something on your record that they have to verify that adds time on to your application.


----------



## n00bmedic (Feb 13, 2018)

TransportJockey said:


> DSHS actually isn't bad to deal with



I can definitely vouch for this. I had some issues transferring my license from WI (WI DHS was dragging their feet, and then DSHS changed my EMT-P application to an EMT-B for some reason), and everyone I spoke to was super friendly and helpful.

OP, just give them a call. I'm sure they can shed some light on what the deal is.


----------



## jpmart0000 (Feb 14, 2018)

After 9 weeks i finally got a response,  I had to file a petition for further investigation regarding my case.. I had to send them my court records,
my incident report, my work history, and letters from some character references.. it’s been intimidating to say the least, but hopefully everything will come together this time around..  
Im currently enrolled in an AEMT course here in texas, and i have to have my state license before i can start my clinicals, so hopefully ill know where to go from here soon.. 
Thanks for all of the insight though everyone, it’s been helpful.. ill keep you posted on what happens from here..
 John Martin - EMT-B


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Feb 18, 2018)

So you have a potentially disqualifying criminal history, but you enrolled and completed EMT school without knowing it wouldn’t cause you problems. Then, you piled another bad decision on top of it by enrolling in AEMT school before you even have your basic ticket(or have done even a single road shift, but that’s another issue entirely).

Dude.....


----------



## jpmart0000 (Feb 18, 2018)

Whenever i went through basic i knew their was a chance i wouldn’t be able to get my license, but the possibility that i could outweighed the chance of not trying at all, so here i am.. But just to clarify, i put in my petition for investigation before i ever stepped foot in the AEMT course.. I know theirs a chance that it won’t work out, but theirs also a chance that it will, and that’s what im going to keep hoping for.. I don’t understand how you view that as a “bad decision”.


----------



## jpmart0000 (Feb 18, 2018)

Im no para-god so excuse my ignorance, but i don’t see how putting off AEMT could have benefitted me at all.. I don’t see how a couple ‘road shifts’ would of put me a step ahead of the curve either.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Feb 18, 2018)

jpmart0000 said:


> Im no para-god so excuse my ignorance, but i don’t see how putting off AEMT could have benefitted me at all.. I don’t see how a couple ‘road shifts’ would of put me a step ahead of the curve either.



You're not qualified to be an EMT, but you're already enrolled in an ADVANCED emt class. that's the point. Some people endorse the zero to hero model for EMS education. I personally do not.


----------



## jpmart0000 (Feb 19, 2018)

hometownmedic5 said:


> You're not qualified to be an EMT, but you're already enrolled in an ADVANCED emt class. that's the point. Some people endorse the zero to hero model for EMS education. I personally do not.


I knocked out national when i finished up with my basic, and i put in my application for state before i ever got enrolled in the AEMT course, so i didn’t think it would turn into a problem.. my application is still pending on the DSHS page, but it’s been 8 weeks now since ive submitted it, so I should be hearing back from them anytime now.. we don’t start clinicals for another 3 weeks, so hopefully by then ill have all of this sorted out.


----------

